# Travelling to USA



## Lauraleigh81 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I just had a quick question for anyone who may be in a similar situation...

My partner and I are planning on taking a trip to America in September to visit my family in Arizona. We are landing in LAX and getting a connecting flight. My question is this:

If I am an American Citizen and my partner is an Australian Citizen will immigration let us be processed together? Or will we be separated in the process? I would like to stay with my partner the entire time so we don't get separated as LAX is a big confusing airport, but I am not sure if they will let him get processed with me as he has an Australian passport and I have an American one....

Does anyone on the board have any advice or has anyone been in this situation? 

Thanks!!


----------

